# airbag light flashing



## naveed (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi guys
I recently got my starter replaced on my 1996 sentra GXE and since then the airbag light is flashing whenever the car is running.The check engine/emission control light is also turned on but that one has stayed on before and automatically goes out.I am concerned about both but more so about the air bag light.Is there any way I can turn these lights off.
Thanks
Naveed= Good News


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

naveed said:


> Hi guys
> I recently got my starter replaced on my 1996 sentra GXE and since then the airbag light is flashing whenever the car is running.The check engine/emission control light is also turned on but that one has stayed on before and automatically goes out.I am concerned about both but more so about the air bag light.Is there any way I can turn these lights off.
> Thanks
> Naveed= Good News


I had a car where th airbag light would flash when the airbag was disabled. Might want to check the airbag fuse. Otherwise, if you just want the light off, it's easy enough to open up the cluster and either remove the bulb or snip the wire going to it.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

It's also possible your air bag controller is also not functioning properly. 
You might want to have this verified as soon as possible.


----------

